# Top Nut - Looking for Options to Replace a Floyd Locking Nut



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey guys... new to the forums. Haven't worked on a guitar since I was 17 (20yrs ago) but came across a slightly mamed Washburn N2 the other day at a flea market that I managed to scoop up for $10 and thought it be fun to fix/mod it.

I'm looking to get a tune-o-matic and get some ferrules and have the strings go through the body. Using wood to fill in the old cavities where the Floyd Rose once sat (Floyd was missing when I bought it and someone tried to do a Les Paul type bridge setup but, poorly setup and set about 1" too far back).

Where I'm having issue is with the top nut. Right now it's the chrome locking nut from the Floyd. I'd like to have locking tuners and just a regular nut but, it's a big area to fill on the neck.

I thought maybe a roller top nut because the same size, but, the rollers sit back a bit far from the edge of the fret board and not sure exactly how much that would throw off stuff like the intonation.

I looked at an ebanol as a direct replacement for the Floyd locking nut, but $30 was a bit steep for me since just a cheap project and well, given what it is, $30 seemed a bit high and doesn't even include screws. Hoped that there'd be cheap alternatives on eBay but seems than ebanols aren't very common. Allparts has them online, that's about it... so $30 plus ship/duty.

Again, just a cheap rebuild for fun... mostly the made in china eBay parts... anyone have any helpful advice? Would a roller nut sit too far back? are there cheaper ebanols in the $10 range?

Thanks.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmm... Not quite the response I was after.:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

What is an ebanol?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

It's a direct replacement for the Floyd lock nut. Graphite I think... comes in 2 sizes but only seems to be from Allparts in the USA. Haven't seen it anywhere else... even on eBay, only matches are from their online store.

http://www.allparts.com/BN-0623-023-ABM-7092-Ebanol-Nut-for-Floyd-Rose_p_775.html


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Nate Perle (Perle Guitars) used to sell them on E-bay. I'd just use the locking nut without the lock pads. Easy and free, even if it doesn't look great.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Rudder Bug said:


> What is an ebanol?


Ebanol is a synthetic polymer. It's starting to be used for a lot of different parts now - even fretboards. It's the colour of ebony, hence the name, but not made from wood. 
It's not a name of a nut, it's just the type of material that particular nut is made from.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

Gilles


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Bought the ebanol already... needed to get the parts ordered ASAP since some had long shipping times.

Debated the lock nut option, but, one that's there is maimed and scratched and silver not black, needed replaced anyways. Was going to get the roller nut, but didn't want to chisel off 1/8" of the fretboard to bring it forward so, ended up just going the pricier but easier route of the direct replacement ebanol. Just wish there were a made in China ebay option for $10, given what it is.


----------

